# Spent Halloween dressed as Joey Tribbiani's Ichiban commercial but no one got it -__-  Were you ever excited for a costume that no one recognized?



## OptimusPrimer (Nov 2, 2015)

*Spent Halloween dressed as Joey Tribbiani's Ichiban commercial but no one got it -__-  Were you ever excited for a costume that no one recognized?*

I used NYX Shadow Stick (forgot which color) since the Earl Grey lippie was out of season. Had a fun time regardless!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 2, 2015)

OptimusPrimer said:


> I used NYX Shadow Stick (forgot which color) since the Earl Grey lippie was out of season. Had a fun time regardless!


  Ha! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

LOL  too funny!


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Hahaha very good! I would have got it and I'm not even a big Friends lover.


----------

